# 2x2 Ortega Method. If you need it.



## tkcube1 (Nov 22, 2009)

I suggest learning it, its really easy and faster then Fridrich 2x2. There's only like 4 new algs you need to learn and they are all really easy. Its the difference between being around an average time of 9 to like 6.


----------



## Muesli (Nov 22, 2009)

I recently finished an avg-1000 using Ortega. 8.56 seconds with a best avg12 of 6.60.

I love it!


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yea Ortega is fun. Cll seems more fun but I am so lazy at learning algorithms.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Nov 22, 2009)

I'm practicing a ton of 2x2 these days, I want to get sub-5. Right now I'm sub-9.


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 22, 2009)

If you want to be sub 5 I know it is possible to do this with Ortega esquimalt 1 got sub 4 i think. But the best way to go might be cll.


----------



## esquimalt1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Yeah, I've gotten sub 4 averages with ortega.


----------



## tkcube1 (Nov 22, 2009)

Haha I've gotten sub 5 once. Your way better than me though haha.


----------

